# RIP Amy Winehouse



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its unfortunate that the promising future she had was lost to drugs, alcohol and personal troubles. No matter how you view her life choices it can be said she had talent and could have gone far.

RIP Amy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess I am the only person who has no clue who she is...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I guess I am the only person who has no clue who she is...


Probably not lol She wasn't well known over in the states, the only time you really ever heard anything about her over here (in the news) was about her problems.

She had three songs over here that were "big", Rehab, Back To Black and You Know Im No Good.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Probably not lol She wasn't well known over in the states, the only time you really ever heard anything about her over here (in the news) was about her problems.
> 
> She had three songs over here that were "big", Rehab, Back To Black and You Know Im No Good.


According to FB I think I am the only person lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know who she is and yes it's very sad I am wondering what the Autopsy will reveal and if it was drug related which I am betting it is.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> According to FB I think I am the only person lol


Oh. lol well maybe you are haha

She had a lot of talent but a lot of baggage to go along with that. Drug and alcohol problems, eating disorders and cutting. From what i understand she had cutting issues and eating disorders before she was thrown into the spot light. Had depression issues, went to rehab 4 times (forced all except once) to attempt to get clean but in the end it obviously wasnt in her heart to get clean.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She was only 27 years old it's like Britney Murphy all over again. Why do drugs keep taking these awesome young talents so soon. I really feel for the people who suffer with these addictions behind closed doors. RIP Amy!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She was an amazing singer. I was hoping for another album this year. I have both of the ones she put out. She'll be missed. 

Yes Lauren, you are the only one. LOL!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I know who she is and yes it's very sad I am wondering what the Autopsy will reveal and if it was drug related which I am betting it is.


I never keep up with celebrities and what they are doing (lol) but in an article i read the last place she was known to be was buying drugs so it wouldnt surprise me. I wonder if it will point to accidental overdose or if she had enough of everything and purposely overdosed. It would have been a coward way to go but at the same time she obviously had her problems and the drugs probably only made her believe it was much worse than what they were.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> I never keep up with celebrities and what they are doing (lol) but in an article i read the last place she was known to be was buying drugs so it wouldnt surprise me. I wonder if it will point to accidental overdose or if she had enough of everything and purposely overdosed. It would have been a coward way to go but at the same time she obviously had her problems and the drugs probably only made her believe it was much worse than what they were.


It's probably another Heath Ledger, Britney Murphy situation where there was a mix of drugs legal/illegal mixed with alcohol that caused her to go into cardiac arrest. Very sad  Accidental Overdose I am sure they will call it


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> It's probably another Heath Ledger, Britney Murphy situation where there was a mix of drugs legal/illegal mixed with alcohol that caused her to go into cardiac arrest. Very sad  Accidental Overdose I am sure they will call it


Well unfortunately true brilliance die young, always exceptions but history has proven that some of the most brilliant souls out there in art, music, writing, etc come with more than their fair share of problems.

It makes me wonder as i haven't really looked into the subject if the brain connects differently than a "normal" person. If theres a "line" down sort to speak that allows them to perform and exceed in their abilities but can't comprehend the difference between reality and fiction to some degree. I'm not so sure its as simple as writing them off as careless with their own lives. Potentially but i think theres good reason to believe theres something more to it.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

She was genious, so much talent! She was one of my favs.
I always rock Valarie at the pubs haha


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Police stated that there were no signs of drug use or drugs being present in the home during the time of her death. She had visited the hospital Friday for a routine check up and everything came out fine. It had be said she had tuberculosis though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Autopsy was inconclusive. initial reports indicate that no drugs were found in the flat. I initially heard she had a wicked alcohol problem that was causing her seizures, so they speculated it was related to seizures, brain issues more than drugs. But I am sure they got her there so its all just sad.

Totally lame. And Lauren you don't know the rehab song? shoot that was EVERYWHERE, lol.

Its the 27 club and I am glad I am past age of admission, lol, not like I can sing or anything. Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, so many greats lost so early. Just thinking about what they have done it blows my mind about what they could have done...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Just read this...not sure how true it is :

The sordid details of Amy Winehouse's final hours emerged today, with claims that she bought a cocktail of narcotics including cocaine, ecstasy and ketamine. Although the exact cause of death has not yet been released by police, it is claimed she was seen buying drugs from a dealer in Camden just after 10:30pm on Friday...A source told The People that she was seen buying substances, believed to be cocaine, heroin, ecstasy and ketamine leading up to the hours before her death. She is also thought to have been drinking heavily, which may have been the trigger of a lethal concoction of drugs and alcohol. The source told the newspaper: 'Amy seemed determined to have a big one on Friday night. 'She was out in Camden on Friday evening, but seemed determined to carry on the party back at her flat. 'None of us know who was with her into the early hours of Saturday. But getting out of it was clearly her main priority of the night.' Another source from one Camden pub told the tabloid that they had also seen Amy buying.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

couple days behind


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Just read this...not sure how true it is :
> 
> The sordid details of Amy Winehouse's final hours emerged today, with claims that she bought a *cocktail of narcotics including cocaine, ecstasy and ketamine.* Although the exact cause of death has not yet been released by police, it is claimed she was seen buying drugs from a dealer in Camden just after 10:30pm on Friday...A source told The People that she was seen buying substances, believed to be cocaine, heroin, ecstasy and ketamine leading up to the hours before her death. She is also thought to have been drinking heavily, which may have been the trigger of a lethal concoction of drugs and alcohol. The source told the newspaper: 'Amy seemed determined to have a big one on Friday night. 'She was out in Camden on Friday evening, but seemed determined to carry on the party back at her flat. 'None of us know who was with her into the early hours of Saturday. But getting out of it was clearly her main priority of the night.' Another source from one Camden pub told the tabloid that they had also seen Amy buying.


I also just heard on the entertainment show that she bought those drugs mentioned above. It was also said that her BF broke up with her but before he did that she was actually looking and doing much better. The break up with the boyfriend put her over the edge. Very sad! Alls I know is that she is very popular around where I live. People love her music, myself included. RIP Amy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I gotta join Lauren on this...no idea who she was (read: I'm older), so I'll take everyone's word for it. Sad and terribly ironic when you think of her last name. Now, Hendrix, Joplin, Bonham are names I know. Jim Morrison, however, is still alive


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Search some of her music she was pure talent.
Yous must have bad taste in music if you have never hear of her


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Classic rock baby!!!! It has stood the test of time for a reason LOL!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Search some of her music she was pure talent.
> Yous must have bad taste in music if you have never hear of her


Um ok Liv, the bug in your siggy.... I am outside right now and I thought it was a real bug so I have been trying to figure out HTF it got behind my screen. lmmfao Thanks....

FYI on my old laptop the tech changed my screen and an ant got trapped behind it somehow so for 3 days it crawled around my screen before it died thus my reason for thinking that about your signature. Yeah they ended up sending me a brand new laptop


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha Lauren I was doing the same its fricking anoying huh!!!
You are my first culprite


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Um ok Liv, the bug in your siggy.... I am outside right now and I thought it was a real bug so I have been trying to figure out HTF it got behind my screen. lmmfao Thanks....


Hahaha! There's a guy on a Ford forum that has the same thing and it gets me every time.

It is pretty sad about Amy Winehouse but unfortunately not surprising in the least. She was mega talented and it's a shame she couldn't have made more music (although there will no doubt be a fair bit of unreleased stuff of hers that will surface now).


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Put it like this a young healthy 27 year old does not just drop dead like this. There had to be drugs involved or she had some sort of underlying medical issue going on that was not treated or caught. My guess is an accidental overdose. But we can't say for sure until the Autopsy comes back. It's rare though for a young woman to just drop dead like that without there being some sort of drugs/heart problem involved.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I'd say bad batch or too much.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Jim Morrison, however, is still alive


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK Youtubed her I am not impressed at all....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What abou Valarie accoustic surely you gotta like that


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> What abou Valarie accoustic surely you gotta like that


Big negative.... I don't do pop sorry.... makes me want to slam my head into a wall over and over again


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Big negative.... I don't do pop sorry.... makes me want to slam my head into a wall over and over again


Generally i agree with you on pop music though i do love Amy Winehouse, she actually is talented and not just in singing. She can play guitar and piano fluently which makes me respect her more so than the norm. Plus her music (especially her later) i can relate to on many levels. Any music we can relate to we tend to draw to like flies.

Normally im in the indie, hardcore and old school punk type of deal if you want to classify what i listen to though i do have exceptions.


----------

